# MTD Snow Blower w/Tecumseh Engine Won't Start



## RonZarn (Sep 4, 2009)

I have an MTD Snow Blower that has a Tecumseh HMSK80 engine. It would not start last winter. The electrical start cranked the engine fine. I suspect it is not getting fuel to fire or run. 

I used fresh fuel, made sure the Fuel shut off valve was open, the "Key" was in the "switch on" position, and replaced the spark plug. None of that fixed or changed the symptoms . My guess is the fuel line is blocked or the carburetor needs cleaning/adjusting. However, I can't figure out how to get at them.

Our local service shop went out of business due to the recession, and I can't afford the $150 the next nearest one wants for pickup/delivery and assessment. I've never worked on an engine's fuel system before, but have the tools, and the snow blower's and engine's owner's manuals.

What would you suggest the problem may be, and what steps do I need to take to fix it (before the snow flies)?


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Give it a shot of starting fluid to see if it "fires"; if so it is fuel related and most likely your will have to rebuild your carb. If not pull your plug and check the spark.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Here is a flow chart that should help. I pulled if from one of the online manuals that I posted last month.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Here is a link to the manual thread.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f29/helpful-links-free-small-engine-manuals-51195/


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

if its the carb sometimes it easyer just to replace the whole carb

there are some passages that are not easily cleaned


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> if its the carb sometimes it easyer just to replace the whole carb
> 
> there are some passages that are not easily cleaned


And sometimes cheaper if you have to pay someone to rebuild it for you. 

Some are not to bad though, just spray with carb cleaner in any hole you see and blow out with compressed air.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

the carb on that particular engine has a sealed passage with a check ball in it,after you pull the carb give it a shake if you hear the ball rattle give the rebuild a try if not save yourself some grief and spring for a new carb


----------

